# Hiway 17...



## pliebenberg (Jun 24, 2011)

... descent from Lexington to the Cats.

Anybody still doing it? (don't see no strava)

Back in the day, before the LG Creek Trail was open, that was how it was done. It was fun as long as you timed it so there were no sand trucks around.

Gotta get my 10 posts...


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

No. F'n. Way.


----------

